

Behind-the-Scenes Glimpses of Google - kennethchu
http://mashable.com/2010/07/23/google-office-tour/

======
timcederman
Fairly accurate stuff, but nothing Earth shattering. Just a collection of
YouTube videos from a while back.

------
devenson
Makes me think of Rome before the fall. I can't help but wonder if this brings
success, or just what success brings.

